# Some Thoughts on Klinean Republication



## Justified (Feb 28, 2016)

As I have been thinking about issues of Republication, one recurring error keeps showing up: that is, a confusion of that which is peculiar and distinct of the Mosaic economy/administration and what the covenant actually is. Yes, the law came through Moses (Jn. 1:17), and death comes through the law, but the law was supper-added to the promise; the law which came 430 years after the promise does not annul the promise (Gal. 3:10). Again, in 2 Cor. 3 Paul is talking about that which is distinctly Mosaic-- the figures, types and shadows, etc.

In a word, the Mosaic economy was first and foremost an administration of the Covenant of Grace. The covenant was itself couched in the types and shadows of the Mosaic Covenant, which shadows are done away in Christ, with the coming of New Testament, the ministration of the Spirit; the glory of the New Testament is that the gospel of promise shines forth with its true brightness unobscured by the Mosaic veil.

Am I on the mark? More specifically, in my first sentence? Correct me if I err.


----------



## Justified (Feb 28, 2016)

For clarification, and to be more charitable, a Klinean would agree with much of what I just said. My main point is that they seem to make that which is circumstantial and peculiar to the Mosaic economy as characteristic of it.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 28, 2016)

They say that that which was typological about the Mosaic Covenant was a CoW. But does the Tabernacle speak of works or grace? Grace surely? Maybe not the fullness and freeness of grace that we enjoy under the New Testament.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheOldCourse (Feb 28, 2016)

I think you're pretty well on point. Their biggest error is one of emphasis in that they have a tendency make the republished works principle coordinate to the administration of the covenant of grace in its application to national Israel rather than subordinate to and in service of the administration of the covenant of grace as with historic Reformed proponents.


----------

